# ThinkPad Sondertasten - acpid

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen!

Die Forensuche hat mich auf der Suche nach Hilfe zur Einrichtung der Sondertasten meines T400 zu diesem eigentlich vielversprechend klingenden Beitrag geführt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715682-highlight-thinkpad+key.html

Ich habe direkt versucht, danach vorzugehen, allerdings kommt bei mir schon gleich am Anfang die Fehlermeldung:

```
acpi_listen: can't open socket /var/run/acpid.socket No such file or directory
```

Ist das eine Datei, die ich von Hand anlegen muss, wird die irgendwie automatisch erzeugt, wenn man alles richtig macht oder muss ich die nach der Installation von acpi noch erstellen lassen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., vermutlich wurde "sys-power/acpid" noch nicht installiert, oder noch nicht gestartet? 

```
# /etc/init.d/acpid status
```

?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, das war's, danke. Ich kenne acpid überhaupt nicht und dachte, acpi_listen wäre ein Programmstart eines Programms, das im Paket acpid liegt. Andere Programme, die acpid angeblich brauchen, haben auch nach der Installation einwandfrei gearbeitet.

Dann mal aber eine allgemeinere Frage, dieses acpid, brauche ich das im laufenden Betrieb (zum Beispiel zu einem runlevel hinzufügen)? Installiert habe ich es ja jetzt nur, um die Sondertasten einzurichten.

Vielen Dank nochmal,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> [...] (zum Beispiel zu einem runlevel hinzufügen)? [...]

 hehe..  :Wink:   (du weist schon wieso...)

Ob du den acpi-daemon brauchst, das musst du selbst entscheiden..., doch wenn, dann sollte er sehr früh gestartet werden, daher füge ihn den runlevel "boot" hinzu.

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, auch ich versuche manchmal, etwas dazuzulernen  :D

Wenn ich Spezialtasten habe, die acpi-Events auslösen, brauche ich acpid dann als Deamon, um die Tasten benutzen zu können?

Ich vermute mal ja, aber ich kenne acpi nur wenig,

Wieso sollte ich es, wenn, dann zu boot hinzufügen (fällt wieder eher in die Kategorie etwas dazulernen  :wink:)?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Juhu! Ich werde nicht mehr als n00b angezeigt!

Trotzdem muss ich wieder was frage ;-)

Ich habe acpid mal zum runlevel boot hinzugefügt, da ich mal vermute, dass acpid die Events, die ich durch Drücken der Sondertasten auslöse, auch verarbeiten muss und dazu wohl auch laufen muss.

Jetzt sagt mein acpid beim Booten:

```
acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off
```

Bedeutet das jetzt, dass es läuft oder dass es nicht läuft? Also die Sondertasten funktinieren mal noch nicht, aber die Nummern in den Skripten passen auf die ausgelösten events.

Wenn jemand ein paar nette Tipps hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## toralf

Du brauchst CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV in Deiner Kernel config, die logging-Meldung ist ok (bei mir ist's ebenso, habe auch ein T400) , außerdem solltes Du irgendwo (z.B. /etc/conf.d/local.start) noch ein 

```
chmod o+r /dev/nvram

```

haben. Deine ACPI-Event-Handhabung kannst Du in /etc/acpi/default.sh veredeln)

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV ist bei mir schon gesetzt und /etc/acpi/default habe ich schon angepasst (siehe Link ganz am Anfang). Was ist denn /dev/nvram und warum muss ich dort bei jedem Start die Rechte ändern, falls ich das überhaupt richtig verstehe? Aber danke, dass wird wohl sein, was bei mir noch fehlt, damit es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## toralf

nvram war - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wichtig für KMilo, damit z.B. KDE eine grafisches Feedback gibt, sobald Du die Lautsstärke- oder Helligkeitsregelung mittels Fn+Fx anwendest.

Anbei, dazu war bei mir dies noch notwendig : 

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/wireshark $ cat ~/.Xmodmap

keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 153 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay

keycode 164 = XF86AudioStop

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 233 = XF86Forward

keycode 234 = XF86Back

tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/wireshark $ cat ~/.kde/Autostart/xmodmap.sh

/usr/bin/xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Das grafische Feedback wäre erst mal nicht so wichtig, finde ich. Erstmal habe ich

```
chmod o+r /dev/nvram
```

von Hand ausprobiert und damit kann ich zumindest jetzt Bluetooth an- und ausschalten. Das werden wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr Funktionen, wenn ich es automatisiert bei jedem Start setze. Die Nummern von den acpi-Events sollten alle stimmen. Wer hat noch einen Tipp für mich? Am Wichtigsten wäre für mich eigentlich, dass ich das Trackpad abschalten kann über Fn+F8. Aber eigentlich sollten die Skripte aus obigem Link fast alle Zusatztasten behandeln.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, gerade bezüglich Trackpad ausschalten bin ich noch ein kleines Stückchen weiter gekommen. In dem entsprechenden Skript steht etwas von synclient, wenn ich das in die Konsole tippe, von Hand, dann bekomme ich gesagt, dass der Befehl unbekannt sei. Dabei geht es doch um den Synaptics-Treiber für X, oder?

Eigentlich kann ich ja sowohl Pad, als auch Trackpoint normal benutzen, sollte dann echt der Treiber nicht installiert sein?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Mit ein bisschen Zeit versuche ich die Skripte Schritt für Schritt durchzugehen, um die gewünschte Funktionalität auch zu bekommen. Da mir im Moment das Ausschalten des Touchpads am wichtigsten ist, habe ich jetzt auch dort angefangen. Im Skript steht dort relativ früh ein 

```
synclient -l
```

 Das habe ich versucht, von Hand in die Konsole einzugeben, aber da heißt es, der Befehl würde nicht gefunden, also schonmal klar, warum das Skript nicht tut, was es soll und weiter gekuckt. synclient lässt sich angeblich mit synaptics installieren, wenn ich jetzt aber 

```
emerge synaptics
```

 versuche, bekomme ich erzählt, dass es das gar nicht gäbe.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## mastacloak

Wie wär's mit

```
x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics
```

?

HTH

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Dankeschön, das mit eix könnte sich, glaube ich, noch als sehr hilfreich erweisen.

Das Paket xf86-input-synaptics scheint wirklich das zu sein, was ich brauche, aber mir als Gentoo-Neuling sei hoffentlich die Frage verziehen, aber, wie benutze ich den Treiber, wird der bei der Installation schon konfiguriert oder muss ich den noch irgendwo eintragen?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also wieso auch immer die Antwort mit dem eix verschwunden ist, ist trotzdem hilfreich.

Mein Trackpad lässt sich jetzt per Fn + F8 ausschalten.

Sollten bei den weiteren Tastenkombinationen noch Fragen auftauchen, melde ich mich wieder,

bis jetzt konnte ich mich durchweg über gute Hilfe freuen.

Vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

